
Show HN: Pineapple, a standalone IPython front end for Mac - nwhitehead
http://nwhitehead.github.io/pineapple/
======
nicolewhite
Just downloaded it, I love the logo!

I like it so far. I think the main thing it needs is tabs, though. I usually
work on several notebooks at once, so having a new Pineapple window for each
of them is not ideal.

~~~
nwhitehead
That is a great idea. I'm also thinking about ways to get multiple "pages"
inside of one notebook file, let me know if you have good ideas for that.

------
desilinguist
Absolutely fantastic. Can't wait to try it at work tomorrow. I live in IPython
notebooks. Does it support custom templates like ipython notebook does? What
about Jupyter support, e.g., non-Python kernels?

------
desilinguist
Also, does it come bundled with Python? Any chance of being able to use my
own, e.g., from a conda environment? Sorry for so many questions. Too excited
:)

------
omnidan
Looks great, but why is the dmg so big (104 MB)?

